# Ano ang Tagalog sa tubig?



## alkor

What is Tagalog for tubig?  No matter where I look, I really can't come up with an answer.  Is there another Tagalog word for tubig?


----------



## MickyS

Tubig means water.  Agwa is another Tagalog word for water.


----------



## niernier

Are you aware that this is a play of words? This riddle only works when spoken, not when written. I can help you answer this if you would like to.


----------



## alkor

Yes, please! I am at my wit's end. I didn't know my friend would throw me a riddle like this one when I just want to impress her with a few Tagalog words I know.


----------



## niernier

Just change tubig to "two big" so you now have Ano sa Tagalog ang "two big" The answer is dalawang malaki.

two = dalawa
big = malaki

As you can see, this won't work when written because the answer will come outright.


----------



## MickyS

Ah...  I knew the question couldn't be as simple as it seemed.


----------



## jandallo

I had a feeling that this was a riddle. I was wondering why you'd ask what "tubig" means when you have already given out the answer, lol!


----------



## Alakdan

niernier said:


> Just change tubig to "two big" so you now have Ano sa Tagalog ang "two big" The answer is dalawang malaki.
> 
> two = dalawa
> big = malaki
> 
> As you can see, this won't work when written because the answer will come outright.


 
Another variation could be "too big".  This reminds me of a corny joke, What did the little river say to the big river? . . . Man, you're "tubig"!!


----------



## alkor

So it's a riddle with two answers...I was tricked! lol!  I thought I won her prize when I answered dalawang malaki. But then she said it's masyadong malaki. "too big"? Anyway, thanks a bunch for the answers. Tagalog is really interesting.


----------

